# Tortoise in Taiwan



## rickyang (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## soundwave (Apr 8, 2010)

great pics. thank you for sharing


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Rick:




to the forum!!

How about some words to go along with the pictures?


----------



## Tom (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pics. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rickyang (Apr 8, 2010)

^_^ my name is Rick Yang~~ 
These Tortoise are belong to my friend

#1 Egyptian Tortoise
#2 Egyptian Tortoise
#3 Yellow-Footed Tortoise
#4 Red-Footed Tortoise 
#5 Hermann Tortoises
#6 Pyxis planicauda
#7 Pyxis planicauda
#8 Indian Star Tortoise
#9 Red-Footed Tortoise
#10 Pyxis planicauda


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 8, 2010)

very adorable torts!!! thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## rickyang (Apr 8, 2010)

my tortoise

Radiated Tortoise


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice pictures!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 8, 2010)

What a beautiful radiated tortoise. I would love to have a group of those!


----------



## rickyang (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome to visit my forum.





http://www.turtle-family.com/


----------



## Meg90 (Apr 8, 2010)

The first tortoise looks Greek to me---beautiful pictures!


----------



## rickyang (Apr 8, 2010)

taiwan tortoise fans... Photos & Videos : ^^

http://www.turtle-family.com/Discuz50/forumdisplay.php?fid=129[hr]
my Tortoise photo +1


----------



## pyxistort (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome Rick. You are Ã¥Â°ÂÃ¦Â¥Å Ã¥Â­Â, right? I am belugatort there. 
Please come here to post more pictures. 

Scott


----------



## dmmj (Apr 8, 2010)

On a side note, I like how he Copyrighted his pics.


----------



## rickyang (Apr 11, 2010)

pyxistort said:


> Welcome Rick. You are Ã¥Â°ÂÃ¦Â¥Å Ã¥Â­Â, right? I am belugatort there.
> Please come here to post more pictures.
> 
> Scott


YES!! i am Ã¥Â°ÂÃ¦Â¥Å Ã¥Â­Â!!!
THX!~


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice pictures!! All of the little torts are stunning!
I love picture #4, with the little redfoot drinking water. So cute


----------

